# Peeing on Carpet After Visiting Dog Did



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Sigh.

Two weekends ago a family friend brought their dog for a play date. They came in the front door and we went straight to the yard through the basement, but in the sixty seconds the dog was in the house it peed on the carpet in our basement.

🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

I cleaned it immediately and multiple times afterwards with enzyme cleaner and then carpet cleaner and I can’t smell anything but I’m clearly not a poodle. Dog has now peed on the same spot twice, both times in the middle of the night (his only peeing in the house since he joined us in June).

After the first pee I pulled out an old baby gate and blocked the stairs. Problem solved by management(!!) that is until a teenager leaves the gate open after I go to bed. Sure enough, gate got left open last night and another accident was discovered this morning.

When he’s been down there since, with supervision, he has shown no interest in the area, does not go near it. So there’s been no opportunity to coach him in the inappropriateness of his choices.

I have no problems with leaving the baby gate up all the time. But there are going to be occasions when it gets left open. It’s just life.

Am I doomed to have an accident every time he gets downstairs unsupervised?

Is it worth getting the carpet deep cleaned or after 3 big dog pees has the mess permeated through to the underlay and there’s no point?

Should I put ripping out the carpet on my to-do list and put down something easier to clean?

Should I sell the kids (joking!!)?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Argh. That's an annoying one.

It may be a little inconvenient and/or an eyesore, but if it's one very specific spot, can you just put something over it for a few weeks? That might give him time to chill out. 

Some dogs mark after another dog visits, even if the visitor doesn't leave his own mark behind. A few weeks will let the memory fade.

Then, if that doesn't work, I say rip up the carpet if that's really an option. High-quality laminate is so durable and such a breeze to clean. We used Kilz Primer/Sealer on the sub-floor before laying ours. 

(The previous homeowner was ill and clearly stopped letting her dachshund out to potty. Ripping up her carpet was our #1 priority before moving in.)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

From experience, it’s really hard to keep a dog from peeing (or pooping) in an area once it’s been peed on. I would try using a one-to-one mixture of vinegar and water and let it sit for a while, then rinse it clean. If that doesn’t work, then maybe ripping the carpet is the best solution. Unless it’s a pricey carpet, then I would try professional cleaners before ripping it.

Carpets in the house are not ideal when you have a dog.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Thanks!

It is super annoying. I’ve been so careful. We had made it 4 months, no accidents and he was/is starting to let us know when he needs to go out. 

I really hope this is just a temporary setback. 

My poor partner. Is not going to be happy when I announce my next project haha. I want to start ripping it out now!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I like the put something on top of it idea.

I once saw an enzyme cleaner designed for carpets that said you should use the same volume of enzyme cleaner as the pee. Basically pour a couple cups on, to get into ALL the same places the original pee, and any subsequent pee went. Worth a try before you start talking about carpet removal!!!!
Maybe enzyme clean with a whole bunch, then keep the room closed off for a few weeks while he forgets


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I agree I would try a deep soak with enzyme cleaner or vinegar for a few hours. Then maybe apply some citrus oil to the area to try make it an unpleasant area for him to visit.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have no other advise on how to handle the stinky spot, but I do think you can lick this problem with good management, most especially through preventing access to that particular area.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

This problem could be 100% prevented by management. I totally agree, which is part of my annoyance/frustration. 

Unfortunately, there are several teens and a partner also living with the dog and I who are not at all diligent with this sort of stuff. In fact attention to detail would not appear on any of their top 150 strengths lists. It’s my #2 strength but also a curse living with this bunch as I could easily go crazy, luckily my #1 strength is patience!

I’m going to try to rig up an automatic baby gate closer. And put a whole bottle of enzyme cleaner down. And start scheming on floor options, it was a part of our 3 year plan but the priority list may get shuffled!

As always I appreciate the wealth of knowledge and insight!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I understand that frustration. It can be so hard getting the entire household on the same page.

From a management perspective, I actually think putting something bulky over top of the spot might be more effective than gating off the area entirely. 

It's one of those things I can't really back up with hard facts. More of a gut feeling. 

Otherwise Ben might feel even more compelled to mark once he's granted access again.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Maybe I’ll give it a really good enzyme soak and then push the couch over it?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

AbBen said:


> This problem could be 100% prevented by management. I totally agree, which is part of my annoyance/frustration.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are several teens and a partner also living with the dog and I who are not at all diligent with this sort of stuff. In fact attention to detail would not appear on any of their top 150 strengths lists. It’s my #2 strength but also a curse living with this bunch as I could easily go crazy, luckily my #1 strength is patience!
> 
> ...


Unkind of me, but in my house growing up it would have been " you let the dog in there, you can clean up the mess". Not wanting to clean up dog pee is a strong motivator to not be forgetful  (and I say this as someone for whom attention to detail would be far from in my top 150 strengths)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

AbBen said:


> Maybe I’ll give it a really good enzyme soak and then push the couch over it?


There is a risk he might lift his leg on it, when he starts acting like a big boy...


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Oh the teen did clean today, twice. And if it happens again, the culprit will be on the hook. 

I just want to prevent the dog from practicing this any more than he already has. He’s already a big boy, just turned 3. I didn’t think about the possibility of him lifting a leg on a smell that’s hidden, so far it’s been the two pees right in the middle of the floor. As far as I know he doesn’t know that lifting a leg in the house is a possibility and he cannot learn that it is possible.

Plan going forward is. Solid cleaning, supervised time in the basement only. Eventually get new flooring!


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

That’s a tough one. I would see if covering it with something may help? Or blocking off access so he can’t rehearse the behaviour. But he may as well go when you let him back in.

My old girl in her last few weeks made a lot of accidents in the basement where there was carpet. My spoo immediately gravitated towards those spots as a puppy. We cleaned the spots when my old girl made accidents with enzyme cleaner and scrubbed with oxy to remove the stains and did a deep carpet cleaning so didn’t think anything of it until we brought home my spoo. We ended up ripping the carpet, pouring concrete and doing new flooring in the entire basement because I didn’t want her having the chance to rehearse the accident making behaviour (and hey, the perfect excuse to get rid of the carpet that I hated 😂)


----------



## Alukard (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh, that's why I don't like dogs. I wish you patience. This is really unbearable. I just had the same thing.


----------

